# al lavoro



## IlPetaloCremisi

Mi sono imbattuta in questo esercizio :

- Dònde està papà?
 Le risposte tra cui posso scegliere sono:

a. al trabajo 
b. a trabajar 
c. trabajando 

Che dite? Non sono sicura che sia giusto...


----------



## irene.acler

Para mí es correcta la segunda, como dices tú.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Pero para decir explicitamente al lavoro?


----------



## irene.acler

Mm, no sé..
Sé que "al trabajo" existe, por ejemplo dices "ir al trabajo"..ahora me salen las dudas...


----------



## Cecilio

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Mi sono imbattuta in questo esercizio :
> 
> - Dònde està papà?
> Le risposte tra cui posso scegliere sono:
> 
> a. al trabajo
> b. a trabajar
> c. trabajando
> 
> Che dite? Non sono sicura che sia giusto...



NO!! La correcta es la c), sin duda. La b) es incorrecta.


----------



## irene.acler

Aaaaaaaaaarg!! Mannaggia!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

De veras???? por qu´???


----------



## Cecilio

Si la pregunta es "¿Dónde está papá?" la respuesta puede ser "en el trabajo" o "trabajando". Si digo "al trabajo" o "a trabajar" estoy expresando una idea de movimiento. "¿Dónde ha ido papá?" - "Al trabajo"/"A trabajar".


----------



## irene.acler

Aah! Ahora entiendo!
Gracias.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Muchas gracias! Vienes a hacer el examen conmigo ? ? ? Por favor!!!!


----------



## Cecilio

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Muchas gracias! Vienes a hacer el examen conmigo ? ? ? Por favor!!!!



¡Seguro que lo apruebas tú solita! ¡Y con nota!


----------



## replicante

Cecilio said:


> Si la pregunta es "¿Dónde está papá?" la respuesta puede ser "en el trabajo" o "trabajando". Si digo "al trabajo" o "a trabajar" estoy expresando una idea de movimiento. "¿Adónde ha ido papá?" - "Al trabajo"/"A trabajar".


Muy bien explicado, Cecilio, pero permíteme corregirte un pequeñísimo desliz.
Edit: Me he equivocado.


----------



## Cecilio

replicante said:


> Muy bien explicado, Cecilio, pero permíteme corregirte un pequeñísimo desliz.



Mucho me temo que una frase como "¿Dónde ha ido papá?" es perfectamente aceptable en español.


----------



## replicante

Sí, tienes razón. Se usan indiferentemente con verbos de movimiento "_dónde_" y "_adónde_": ¿Adónde vas?/¿Dónde vas?
Con verbos de reposo solo se usa "_dónde_".
Aunque en mi descargo diré que es más frecuente el uso de la preposición 'a' con verbos de movimiento.

Dónde:
*3.* Cuando el verbo implica movimiento, para indicar destino, pueden emplearse las formas _a dónde_ (o _adónde_) y _dónde, _aunque es más frecuente el uso con preposición: _¿Adónde vamos? / ¿Dónde vamos?; No sé adónde me llevan / No sé dónde me llevan._ Debe evitarse hoy el uso de _a dónde_ (o _adónde_) para indicar estado o situación : _¿A dónde está el director?_
_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------

